# bluescreen nur noch abgesicherter modus



## Trebble56 (1. Juli 2013)

Moin 
Ich habe ein mega Problem. Mein pc lässt sich nur noch im abgesicherten Modus starten. Bei einem normalen startversuch kriege ich nen bluescreen. Ich hatte nach der Installation von einem grafiktablet mikroruckler (beim skyrim spielen) also habe ich das Tablet zum spielen vom pc entfernt....was nicht geholfen hat....ich weiß nicht ob das überhaupt was mit der ganzen Sache zu tun hat....aber jetzt , am nächsten Morgen geht hier nichts mehr richtig. 

Kann das an den Treibern liegen? Oder eventuell an meinem alten Kern(Q9300) ? 

Es wäre super wenn jemand eine Idee hat ...oder wenn er das auch schon einmal hatte eine Lösung weiß. 

Ich würde zwar die Treiber auf Verdacht deinstallieren aber da weiß man ja nie ob man auch wirklich alles losgeworden ist. 

Trebble


UPDATE: Also ich habe den Pc wieder anbekommen. Vor dem Start habe ich das USB-verlängerungskabel, was das Grafiktablet mit dem pc verbunden hat und meine Cam entfernt. Kann ein USB-Verlängerungskabel überhaupt einen bluescreen verursachen? Oder ist das alles Zufall?


Update: Also der Pc scheint weiterhin zu ****en, aber die mikroruckler bleiben. Skyrim mit 60FPs aber immer wieder diese ruckler ...und ich besitze nur eine graka (550Ti) also kein SLI


----------



## erik s. (2. Juli 2013)

Hi,

das Problem mit einem USB-Verlängersungskabel, an dem kein Gerät dran war, hatte ich auch schon. Bei mir war es ein USB3.0-Kabel, dass meinen Bootvorgang schon beim POST gestört hat. Seit dem hängen die Dinger nicht mehr am Rechner und es funktioniert alles tadellos. Allerdings muss man darauf auch erstmal kommen.

Falls dein BlueScreen oder deine Ruckler tatsächlich auch weiterhin bestehen, solltest du die Treiber wieder entfernen. Dazu hast du zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder über einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt oder die Treiber über den Gerätemanager deinstallieren. Ich würde erstgenanntes bevorzugen, sofern bei der Treiberinstallation überhaupt ein Wiederherstellungspunkt angelegt wurde.


Gruß,
Erik


----------



## Trebble56 (2. Juli 2013)

Also tatsächlich bleiben die probleme .... das der rechner anging war wohl nur zufall ...ich hab den verdacht das mein mainboard langsam aber sicher den bach runter geht ...ist jetzt 7 jahre alt ...aber ich werd zum test auch nochmal die treiber deinstallieren...obwohl ich das grafik tablet natürlich eigendlich gern benutzen würde. im abgesicherten modus funktioniert der pc tadelos

Juhu! Es waren die Treiber vom Grafik Tablet ! bisher 2 mal hochgefahren und kein bluescreen und auch keine microruckler mehr ! Also wer ein bamboo tablet hat und seit dem anschließen solche probleme ... deinstallieren bei "programme" reicht ...aber am besten die tools und die treiber.

Danke, ich werd jetzt ma schaun ob ich das ganze nun noch i-wie benutzen kann,, vielleicht gibst ja nen patch oder sowas.


----------

